
Show HN: Simple website for posting updates on your side projects - rememberlenny
https://prehave.com/p/prehave
======
rememberlenny
Hey all!

I've been working on [https://prehave.com](https://prehave.com). I want it to
be the easiest website you can make for tracking your side project work. I
made it exceptionally easy to keep a community of followers engaged.

I just added the ability to have an email update go out when you post a new
project update. Anyone interested in your project can submit their email
address and get one-time emails to your project when you post new updates.

The email updates come in a well designed responsive email, with a link. The
email updates can be written in Markdown, making it easy for you to style.

Please let me know what you think!

~~~
leeuwnhawk
I really liked the minimalist design and color pattern of the product. Just
one feature request: can I also see how many unique visitors have been on my
side project page? The visitor count increments every time I reload the page,
which may not really tell me how many visitors have shown interest in my
project. A unique visitor count would give me better insights.

I was about to start working on a side project of mine today and I couldn't
have found Prehave at a better time. Do visit
[https://prehave.com/p/bookay](https://prehave.com/p/bookay) for my side
project's constant updates!

~~~
rememberlenny
Yes! I'll make that adjustment.

Thanks for signing up!!

Currently there is a stats page for all of your projects here:
[https://prehave.com/stats](https://prehave.com/stats) \- I will make one that
is a bit more specific to your project. I am collected all of the necessary
information to build out the pages.

Right now, I'm working on the engagement emails that help users get the most
out of the product.

Im currently designing the entire site to have the longest user engagement
over time. I was initially going the route of making the site feature rich and
highly sharable, but decided it's better to have less users who truly love the
product.

If there are any other features you want, please feel free to email me
directly at lenny@prehave.com

------
shanbhag
Liked it so much, that I hunted it too :)
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/prehave](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/prehave)

~~~
rememberlenny
Thanks!

------
fiatjaf
What is the difference between this and a blogging platform + email
newsletter?

Perhaps this is a criticism, perhaps it means you should broaden your scope.

~~~
fiatjaf
A service specific to side projects should have specific features, like, for
example, GitHub commit tracking: let the developer see the new commits he has
pushed to GitHub and explain the changes they introduce in a new post on
Prehave.

~~~
rememberlenny
Thanks for checking out the project.

I am incrementally implementing features.

Im currently solidifying the email communication that goes to users and
project followers. Once I feel this is solid, I am implementing a github
integration with commits.

I want to have a way to integrate the commits from a github repository, and
provide a way to comment on a series of them. Think a tweetstorm meets git
commits. The idea is to add a narrative/explanation behind the commit series.

~~~
fiatjaf
Hey, that's exactly what I thought!

------
TobyGiacometti
I really like the idea, keep it up!

A couple small typos:

• Your side projects belongs here: belong/project

• Dont and doesnt: missing apostrophe

~~~
rememberlenny
Updated!

